# 3g Eclipse lighting BLING 20watts



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Brilliant!!!!!!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome idea!!!!

Do those bulbs have a Kelvin rating?


----------



## Sandman333 (Dec 8, 2007)

The tank looks awesome! I'm personally not a fan of picturesque backgrounds, you should fill it up with more plants! (I'm sure it's on your agenda anyway)



trapper125 said:


> I like the tinfoil too haha. I didn't think it would do much, but look at the picture with the light on. I would say it is reflecting the light really well. Now as I sit back and look at this in admiration I can't help but think the following: As I browse the bulb section at the H-Depot and Wallyworld they compare these efficient bulbs to traditional incandescent bulbs watts vs. output (lumens I think). I have installed in my basement a few of these varying in power output. I have several that use 13watts and "say" they are comparable to a 60watt incandescent. Then I also have a couple that use 23watts comparable to 100watt bulb. My question is what are your opinions on the comparability of the compact fluorescents vs. a traditional bulb? Would/do I really have the equivalent of around 50watts of light over my 3g, if the comparisons are accurate?


This would be considered *20/3 = 6.7 wpg*, _NOT 50/3 = 16.7 wpg_. The rating on light bulbs is the amount of power consumed, which in the case of an incandescent bulb is emitted mostly as heat. When we make our watt-per-gallon estimations fluorescent wattage is significant, not the incandescent equivalent. 
Note: though 6.7 seems very high, it is good lighting for a small tank. Smaller tanks need a larger amound of light per unit volume due to the glass/plastic surface area to water volume ratio (at least I think that's why, I'm probably wrong though)

This thread discusses the conundrum in more detail. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/58385-all-watts-created-equal.html

The last post of this next thread puts the statement into black and white.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/47221-bulb-opinion.html


----------



## saint27 (Apr 27, 2006)

I did something very similar on my AGA 5.5g. I replace the incandescent bulb with what looks like the same compact florescent. I added a second one by drilling a hole in the other side of the hood.

Some people here say the Aluminum Foil scatters more light then it reflects. I would try and use the old reflectors instead. The is what I did and I am still happe with the results.


----------



## trapper125 (Feb 8, 2008)

So I made it threw with my 1st post to a new forum without getting flamed at all that's sweet. Plans for Monday morning @ work are lots more Tahitian moon sand with a mix of fluorite. I know I need a good base, do you think 2.5 inches in my 3g will be adequate. Also will flip the background to a solid blue, no picturesque. Any plant recommendations, wanting to add a small piece of driftwood with a good ground cover plant (dwarf baby ears?). Any suggestions will probably go into effect as of Wednesday with pics posted here. Let me know.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Use white paint as a reflector. You'll probably get more light into the tank.


----------



## trapper125 (Feb 8, 2008)

What is the best fish safe paint to use for the inside of the hood which is exposed to near 100% humidity 24/7. Also need to be sure the paint will adhere to the plastic/ potability.​


----------



## darkfalcon7 (May 18, 2006)

I use Rustoleum's oil based white glossy paint. Small little can will be more than enough for your needs. For the projects I've done, I use about 3 coats, though my hoods are made of wood, so it's more of a moisture seal. For plastic, 1-2 coats should be enough to get it nice and coated. 

Watch out for the heat though. I modded my 6g eclipse w/ a 2x13w AHsupply kit (no reflector) and eventually over the course of the last couple of years, there has been some warping/cracking in the hood due to the heat from the lights being so close to the plastic. It doesn't bother me all that much, but it does make the hood imperfect looking.


----------



## Tamelesstgr (Jan 11, 2008)

Man, I have been looking for some options in my Eclipse 6, I will have to give this a whirl, thanks for the idea!


----------



## darkfalcon7 (May 18, 2006)

It works well, except that you only get good coverage in the front half of the tank. I recently switched to using a canister on it and removed the built in filter. The light spread is SO MUCH BETTER w/o it, the back of the tank actually gets light on it now, thought not as much as the front. After seeing the difference, I would highly suggest removing the internal filter. Not only is there more light spread, its actually possible now to get my hand and rearrange some stuff w/o the filter blocking access. 

When I first started, I looked around and I remember I've seen a mod where someone used 3x13w, where one of them was on the hinged lid, giving coverage to the mid/back of the tank. I don't remember if it was a 6g or a 12g eclipse, but in any case, I wouldn't trust putting it there, the little axles that the hinge uses broke on both sides, so now its more of a cover than a hinged lid.


----------



## trapper125 (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree that the front half gets more light however the few water sprite I have in the rear are doing fine. I have added a good layer of flourite, covered with a bunch more of the tahitian sand. I have since somehow created a hybrid guppy/molly breed in my tank. I was definitely not expecting that. The fry are very cool looking though. A green/ yellow M gupp with a F black Molly. Fry are huge compared to normal. 

Also removing the internal filter isn't really an option since this sits on my desk at work. Plumbing a nano canister is a getting a bit excessive, although would be very cool. The less cords and work is best, the filter is up to my standards after a slight mod. I carefully removed the bonded blue filter and replaced half the chambers with 1/2 polyfill and more carbon. On top of that i have cut a piece of a wool like micron filter pad to lay on top. The micron pad fits snugly and doesn't allow hardy any bypass. When it does it flows over the top and I just gently clean it for better throughput. 

After the overall success all of this tank I have considered setting up a similar nano reef tank modified like this one (with a few minor tweaks).


----------



## Tamelesstgr (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there anything separating the lighting from the moisture of the water inside the tank?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

This looks really great and I would LOVE to try it, but I'm a bit phobic regarding electricity, most especially when water is involved. Is there any way of protecting it from splashing water?

I'm also concerned about the heat. Not just warping or cracking of the hood later, but of the heat actually raising the temperature in the tank. I have four 5 gallon eclipse tanks that I would dearly love to add more lighting, but the 8w fluorescent bulb in there now already heats up the water to around 80°F. I'd be afraid to see what PC bulbs would do.

Really nice mod, though.


----------



## darkfalcon7 (May 18, 2006)

I used silicone to cover up any exposed bits of metal, areas where theres solder, where the wires went into the sockets to protect it from moisture. Hasn't been a problem in over 2 years. As for the heat, I initially had problems in the apartment I was living in at the time it was setup, so I rigged up a pc fan into the flipable lid. 

I originally cut out a hole in the side of the lid and had a 40mm fan, but it just didn't move enough air to really make any significant difference. So I drilled out a large hole and siliconed a 60mm (or 80mm? it's whatever the most common standard size is) and rigged that up. Canabalized an adapter whose device was unknown and plugged into the timer so it'd only run when the lights were on. Kept it nice and cool at 78-80deg.


----------



## Bingo414 (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome!

I'm a little curious how you actually mounted the fixture to the hood. With a screw is what I'd imagine, but I don't see any sticking out of the top of the hood. I recently picked up a couple of GE 10watt daylight bulbs (6500k) at Walmart for less than $6, thinking that I might be able to use them for something. Now, I'm thinking that they'll fit in my Eclipse 3g hood well after seeing this. I just can't tell how you mounted it in there. I'll probably look for a two-way fixture that doesn't require me to cut the hole in the front of the hood ...


----------



## Sandman333 (Dec 8, 2007)

I think I have played with a similar fixture, it might only be held in by a nut around the switch itself (or there could be screws, I don't quite remember)


----------

